# Rechner bringt nicht die Leistung die er bringen soll...



## son-goekhan (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
Also erstmal ein dickes Lob an das Forum. Find ich eine feine Sache.

Zu meinem Problem, welches ich eigentlich schon habe seit dem ich den Rechner besitze.Kurz zu den Eckdaten des "Patienten":

P4 3.06 Ghz
Asus P4P800 Gold Edition
1 GB RAM von Infineon
Radeon 9800pro von Saphhire 
500w Netzteil
Windows XP Prof. SP2

So mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich im Betriebssystem bin alles O.K ist. Jedoch gab es bis jetzt glaube ich noch kein Spiel welches wirklich gut lief. Entweder werde ich mitten im Spiel zu Windows zurückgeworfen (z.B Enter the Matrix) oder welches ansonsten immer ist habe ich sehr geringe Leistung. Soll heissen bei einem spiel wie FarCry muss ich auf die niedrigste stufe der Auflösung und Details. So auch bei SplinterCell oder HL2. Wenn ich die Auflösung und Details auch nur auf Normal Stelle fängt es an enorm zu Ruckeln. Nun hat ein freund von mir einen ähnlichen PC mit der selben Grafikarte und er kann HL2 z.B auf 1280x768 auf hoher Auflösung spielen ohne Ruckeln oder sonstige Störungen. Und manchmal stelle ich halt auch fest, dass der rechner einfach langsam ist bei manchen Anwendungen. Weil gerade diese Grafikarte damals wie heute ja so gelobt wurde. Meine Frage oder ehe Bitte ist vielleicht liegst ja an der Software weil da hab ich noch garnix gemacht weil ich mich da nicht auskenne. Vielleicht lässt sich das ja durch Übertaktungsprogramme änder oder passt der ganze Rechner mit den jeweiligen Komponenten nicht zusammen? Bin echt am verzweifeln weil wenn ich mal Zeit zum spielen finde funktioniert es nicht.

Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Draxx (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hast du denn die Aktuellen Chipsatz und Grafikkarten Treiber?

Desweiteren ist die Radeon 9800pro von Saphhire keine Bomben Grafikkarte. 

Mfg Draxx-kerl


----------



## son-goekhan (26. Oktober 2005)

Grafikarten Treiber ja das müsste der Catalyst... sein

Chipsatztreiber dürfte nicht aktuell sein. Weil ich den noch nie aktualisiert hatte. Glaubst du aber das es nur daran liegen könnte? Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein Tool odere mehrere die ihr mir empfehlen könnt zur Leistungssteigerung.

trozdem schon mal danke


----------



## Draxx (26. Oktober 2005)

Google mal nach Omega Drivers sind sehr gute Graka Treiber und ja es kann an vielen sachen liegen.


Mfg Draxx-Kerl


----------



## son-goekhan (27. Oktober 2005)

Ok, habe jetzt Omegatreiber für die Grafikkarte drauf. Ob sich da was geändert hat konnte ich bis jetzt nicht sehen. Ruckelt zumindest immer noch. Zum chipsatz da hab ich von Asus eine Datei downloaden können. Wo muss ich die einfügen damit sie wirksam wird? eine *.exe Datei gab es da nicht zum installieren.


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2005)

Ruckeln könnte auch an falsch angebundenen Festplatten liegen.. Oder an schlecht
verteilten IRQs. oder an vielen nebenbei laufenden Programmen wie Firewall,Antivirus,ICQ etc....

Erstmal solltest Du Deine Rechenpower überprüfen. Dann Deine Festplattengeschwindigkeit.
Logischerweise auch die GraKa-Power.

Für die CPU und die Festplatte solltest Du etwas nehmen wie SiSoft Sandra, da hast Du 
Vergleichswerte. 
Für die GraKa kann man mit 3D-Mark03 Vergleichswerte holen. Mit Prime95 kannst Du den
Rechner auf grundsätzliche Stabilität testen.

Es gibt viele Gründe für hinkende Rechner. Benchmark-Programme und AnalyseTools wie
die oben Genannten können das Problem eingrenzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (27. Oktober 2005)

Also die GraKa sollte schon schnell genug sein.
 Hab die selbe. Und meine restlichen komponenten sind schlechter (2,4GHz, 512 RAM)
 Aber bei mir läuft zB Doom 3 in ner 1024er Auflösung einwandfrei.....

 Hast du den Rechner (Windows,Treiber etc) selber installiert? Oder war er schon von nem Händler installiert?

 Was für ne Datei war das von Asus? .ini ?


----------



## son-goekhan (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
hab alles selber installiert. Wäre aber nicht das erste mal das ich ein Betriebsystem installiere. Die datei war ziemlich komisch. Sie heisst "P4P800-ASUS-1021.006" und ist eine "006-Datei". Fragt mich nicht was das sein soll. Kennt einer vielleicht einen Link den er mir geben könnte wo ich ne Install Datei für meinen Chipsatztreiber finde?


----------

